# Newbie in Kobe!



## bettysue

Hello everybody, 

Will be moving to Kobe in August. 
Will be there for two years. 
Will it be easy to make expat friends other than the peeps that I work with?


----------



## chiucek

bettysue said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Will be moving to Kobe in August.
> Will be there for two years.
> Will it be easy to make expat friends other than the peeps that I work with?


Japanese people are very kind persons. I just stayed there for 2 months for a vacation. I was with my grandmother. Just smile and you should communicate with them.


----------



## bettysue

Thanks Chiucek!

I'm sure that the Japanese people are lovely and I can't wait to meet lots of different people!


----------

